# immodium..



## thistragicfall (Aug 28, 2003)

hey im sort of new here. im startin school next week and i was wondering what could help me for the first day of school. i've heard alot about immodium..does it really work? i've had ibs for almost three years and its gotten a little worse. is it me, or does ibs not only mess you up physically..but also mentally? like, i worry so much about having an attack..that i cause one. does anyone else experiance that?|.ren.|


----------



## Kestrel (Dec 19, 2002)

Immodium is my lifesaver! I NEVER EVER leave my house w/o it. It works really well and relatively quickly if you have an attack. Its a total godsend. I would buy stock if I had money







Hugz,Kestrel


----------



## thistragicfall (Aug 28, 2003)

thanks, ill take your word for it


----------



## angylroses (Feb 27, 2003)

Immodium definately stops D for me. Unfortunately, I'm IBS-C so it also constipates me even more for a couple days after I take it - which is why I only take it in emergencies. There are just those times where you have to be places!


----------



## matrixd (Jul 31, 2003)

yeah thistrafficfall get your doctor to prescribe you imodium. i'm in my third year of college and have been suffering with ibs-d for now on 8yrs. i'm 23 now and only dicovered imodium this year. being using it for last 3 months. its amazing stuff, i only need to take 1 in the morning and 1 at night. the only time it fails for me is when i'm having a bad anxiety attack. it has brought my BMS down to twice a day, my gas and cramps decrease with it also. cant reccomend it enough if your ibs-d. i can nearly eat anything with it.


----------



## asian_girl (Aug 22, 2003)

hi there this traffic...anyway, when i was in hs , i would get the worse stomach pains. man, i would be on the throne every damn morning and claimed the toilets FIRST!!! it was sooo bad, i would run in there . my most embarrassing moment would be when i was in the toilet and left with tissue still in my asss...the trail of toilet paper was flowing as i was walking. my friends told me. hahah.we still laugh about it every now and then


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Imodium is my life saver, i take it almost everyday. YOu don't need a perscription for it, its over the counter.There are other ways of controlling your IBS too, if you want any help, don't hesitate to contact me.Nikki


----------



## Vicky Foster (Sep 15, 2002)

Yeah, immodium really can be a life saver, and it works pretty quickly. The only side effects i get from it are feeling a little dry-mouthed, so drink plenty of water. It can also give me a little stomach ache - a kind of tight feeling, but nothing serious. (Besides, a tiny bit of discomfort for peace of mind, and less D is well worth it!)I can sympathise with the IBS effecting you both physically and mentally - i think we all have that. It's a bit of a nasty!I've done a home course of hypnotherpay specifically for IBS, and it's helped to calm me down and lessen the number of anxiety induced attacks.Nikki is the expert on the hypnotherapy so i'll let her tell you more about it.


----------

